# green spotted puffers ne one?



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

do any of u guys have green spotted puffers cuz if u do drop some info they look like some pretty cool fish 2 have, and they are so adorable


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

I was about to buy some, but I read on one of the puffer forums that they are brackish water fish and can be very aggresive towards their tank mates, so I didn't buy any.


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

do u know if i can use a normal filter like a penguin 170 for brackish water?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes you can use normal filters for brackish tanks


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

Here ya go! These guys are fun!!

GSP Article


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

hey LinearChaos do u have all those puffers in one big tank?


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

No, they're in 6 different tanks


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I read that they will do fine in freshwater...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> I read that they will do fine in freshwater...


 i don't really know you, but from what's been said here you like to spew bullshit.

anyhow, they will NOT do well in freshwater. they're freshwater fish as juveniles then slowly mature into brackish waters and thrive best in marine conditions in adult years.

that article that LC posted will tell all about it.


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

Yup, these guys need salt!

There is an overabundance of mis-information about puffers, please double check everything you read!!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > I read that they will do fine in freshwater...
> ...


 haha what!? Anyways, Im not positive that they can go in freshwater so its better not to try it....some people have said that it worked for them some not..


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Most puffers you'll find are brackish, but isn't their a freshwater dwarf puffer? Don't buy a brackish puffer and put it in freshwater..... it might survive a day or two just because most brackish fish are tolerant of brief changes in salinity.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Sanguinea said:


> Most puffers you'll find are brackish, but isn't their a freshwater dwarf puffer? Don't buy a brackish puffer and put it in freshwater..... it might survive a day or two just because most brackish fish are tolerant of brief changes in salinity.


 not most, only a few. the only brackish ones that i can think of off the top of my head are the 8ball and green spotted. there are a lot of freshwater puffers, and teh dwarf puffer is one of them. i was gonna get a few for my 10gallon, but decided not to.

i believe most puffers are either fresh or marine, only a couple are brackish.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

Yup, the only brackish puffs are ceylons, figure 8's and leapord spots and all of these but the figure 8's require marine conditions as adutls. The figure 8 is the only truely brackish puffer and there are many species of fw puffer.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

LinearChaos said:


> Yup, the only brackish puffs are ceylons, figure 8's and leapord spots and all of these but the figure 8's require marine conditions as adutls. The figure 8 is the only truely brackish puffer and there are many species of fw puffer.


Figure Eight Pufferfish are from the freshwaters of southeast asia. They do best in freshwater..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

they're brackish bro. read some articles and try raising some. visit puffer forums all around and everyone with experience will tell you that they're brackish.


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> LinearChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, the only brackish puffs are ceylons, figure 8's and leapord spots and all of these but the figure 8's require marine conditions as adutls. The figure 8 is the only truely brackish puffer and there are many species of fw puffer.
> ...


They're from Thailand, Indo-China, Malaysia, and Indonesia and they migrate between fresh and brackish conditions. They do the best in Brackishwater and I have two in Salt water with the brightest colors you've ever seen.

They need salt.
_Info taken from The Aqualog The Puffers of Fresha and Brackish Waters by Dr. Klaus Ebert. pg 20_


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Are Fahaka straight freshwater for their whole lives?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

from what i've heard about them, yes.


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Are Fahaka straight freshwater for their whole lives?


 Yup


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks. I don't want to derail this thread but could anybody give me a link to Fahaka Info?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

go to aqua-addiction.com and check out the puffer section. LC and others can help you a bunch more. thats where i get all my puffer help from


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

www.thepufferforum.com is an even better place


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> they're brackish bro. read some articles and try raising some. visit puffer forums all around and everyone with experience will tell you that they're brackish.


 I have read articles. Every website I have went to says that they do bet in freshwater.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > they're brackish bro. read some articles and try raising some. visit puffer forums all around and everyone with experience will tell you that they're brackish.
> ...


 after doing a google search for the "figure 8 puffer" here are quotes and links:

second paragraph: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...=21&pCatId=1601



> The ideal aquarium will have brackish water with many plants (either real or plastic), rocks with plenty of hiding places, and a sandy bottom composed of an aragonite-based sand. The Figure 8 Puffer can be aggressive to members of its own species, so care should be taken when housed together


http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/puf-fig8.htm



> Although this species is caught in both freshwater and brackish water in the wild, it appears to be much hardier and long-lived when kept in brackish aquaria. Unlike many other puffers, the attractive markings of this species do not fade with age.


first sentence: http://www.aaquaria.com/aquasource/8puffer.shtml



> Tetraodon biocellatus, the Figure-8 Puffer, is a small brackish water puffer from Southeast Asia which will remain below 3 inches total length in captivity.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

They go in fw....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...i?fw&1088001003

Theres a spotted puffer for sale..


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

It seems to me that spotted puffers, like all brackish water fish, are marketed by the pet stores as freshwater fish because there are alot more freshwater aquariums than brackish water aquariums.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Here goes my little guy,im hand feeding him right now


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Another...


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Last one, enjoy...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aww...cute little bugger. what kinda water do you have him in?


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

regular water, hes with my baby rbp. So far he is doing ok,but i think i should add a little salt when he gets a little older. This is my first puffer.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

they get big?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i think they max out at around 5-6". you should probably get that guy his own tank, like a 20gal and then slowly start dripping in salt water to convert to brackish.

there's info all over the place on how to conver them. the puffer forum is awesome too.


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

That puffer needs salt ASAP, see how his stomach is black or grey in places? He should have a bright white belly and should be a bright lime green color...he will max out at 6'' and will need full marine conditions as he matures.


----------

